# إثبات مبدأ ثبوت الطاقة



## محمد.المصري (11 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

نقدم بعض الأدله على مبدأ ثبوت الطاقة 
حتى نرد على الشبهات التي كثرت في المنتدى

اولا الدليل الشرعي

قال تعالى 
" إن الذين تدعون من دون الله لن يخلقوا ذبابا و لو اجتمعوا له " سورة الحج آية ٧٣

فالخلق هو الإيجاد من العدم 

و حيث ان الذباب يتكون من ذرات 
و الذرات تتكون من طاقة 
اي يلزمهم ايجاد الطاقة من العدم 

و هذا منفي بقول الله العالم بالكون كله 

و في الحديث القدسي قال ص " قال الله تعالى و من اظلم ممن ذهب يخلق خلقا كخلقي فاليخلقوا ذرة او ليخلقوا حبة او ليخلقوا شعيرة "
رواه مسلم

الأمر للتعجيز عن الفعل


ثانيا الاثبات العقلي

فهو الإثبات الاستقرائي و هو استنتاج قاعدة عامة من مجموعة حالات خاصة 

فقد صح مبدأ ثبوت الطاقة في كل قوانين الطبيعة 

لذا يمكن اخذه مبدأ عام 



تحياتي لكل أعضاء المنتدى


----------



## jomma (11 أكتوبر 2011)

اهلا اخي محمد ومبروك الإشراف. لقد لاحظت ان هناك خلط عند بعض الإخوة الأعضاء بين ما يسمى الطاقة الحرة والطاقة المجانية، لقد حاولت ان اعرف ماذا يعني مصطلح free energy عند كل من تناول هذا الموضوع، ولكن كانت الإستجابة ضعيفة.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 أكتوبر 2011)

jomma قال:


> اهلا اخي محمد ومبروك الإشراف. لقد لاحظت ان هناك خلط عند بعض الإخوة الأعضاء بين ما يسمى الطاقة الحرة والطاقة المجانية، لقد حاولت ان اعرف ماذا يعني مصطلح free energy عند كل من تناول هذا الموضوع، ولكن كانت الإستجابة ضعيفة.


 

الأخ المهندس د جمعة 
السلام عليكم ..
في الحقيقة هناك من يخلط في الترجمة (كمفهوم) 
وهناك من لايدري ما هو المعنى​ 

كلمة Free لها عدة معاني 
فعند الإقتصاديين تعني مجان ( بدون مقابل مادي.. او مردود إقتصادي) 
وعند دعاة الحرية الليبراليين إذا أرجعنا الكلمة إلى مصدرها تعني الحرية ( free=حر)
وعند الفيزيائيين فلها عدة معان حسب التطبيق ففي تعريف الإلكترون​ 
Definition: An electron is a fundamental particle, which means it cannot be broken into smaller particles. Electrons may be bound in the "electron cloud" surrounding an atomic nucleus, or may break free from the cloud as a "free electron​ 
وعند الكيمايئيين كذلك​ 


وإذا أخذناها مضافة بكلمة أخرى مثل energy free تعن بدون طاقة 
sugar free خالي من السكر 
خالي من الكيماويات Chemicals free​ 
لذا فهي حسب السياق​ 
ولكن من هؤلاء الذين ينقلون المواضيع بدون قصد ومعرفة عن المفهوم الإصطلاحي لهذه الكلمة 
يعزوها فورا إلى : المجانية .. 
وهي ليست كذلك .. 
هناك طاقة حرة .. ليس في كوكبنا فقط بل في عوالم أخرى من هذا الكون ..​ 
لذا كان هنك لبس في المصطلح . 
لذا فقد أفردت لها موضوعا خاصا لمعرفة مختلف المفاهيم لدى الإخوة الأعضاء​ 
تحياتي لكم.​


----------



## jomma (11 أكتوبر 2011)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> الأخ المهندس د جمعة
> 
> السلام عليكم ..
> في الحقيقة هناك من يخلط في الترجمة (كمفهوم)
> ...


 شكرا على اهتمامكم ونامل ان يتم اثراء النقاش


----------



## jomma (11 أكتوبر 2011)

jomma قال:


> اهلا اخي محمد ومبروك الإشراف. لقد لاحظت ان هناك خلط عند بعض الإخوة الأعضاء بين ما يسمى الطاقة الحرة والطاقة المجانية، لقد حاولت ان اعرف ماذا يعني مصطلح free energy عند كل من تناول هذا الموضوع، ولكن كانت الإستجابة ضعيفة.


 
الحقيقة قرأت بعض المداخلات التي تقول ان هناك اعداء لمفهوم الطاقة الحرة، حقيقة اذا كان المقصود من الطاقة الحرة هي الطاقة الشمسية والطاقة الجوفية وطاقة الرياح والطاقة الهيدروليكية من المساقط المائية، ... وغيرها، فاني لا ارى اي اعداء لهذا المفهوم.


----------



## محمد.المصري (12 أكتوبر 2011)

jomma قال:


> الحقيقة قرأت بعض المداخلات التي تقول ان هناك اعداء لمفهوم الطاقة الحرة، حقيقة اذا كان المقصود من الطاقة الحرة هي الطاقة الشمسية والطاقة الجوفية وطاقة الرياح والطاقة الهيدروليكية من المساقط المائية، ... وغيرها، فاني لا ارى اي اعداء لهذا المفهوم.


 
جزاك الله كل خير اخي جمعة 
و لكن مجموعة الطاقات الطاقة الشمسية والطاقة الجوفية وطاقة الرياح والطاقة الهيدروليكية من المساقط المائية، ... وغيرها، يطلق عليها  الطاقة المتجددة Renewable energy 







وشكرا


----------



## الثعلب2000 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
تحياتي للجميع 
العضو المشرف محمد المصري تحية لك وبعد 
إن الاعتماد على الادلة الشرعية في ناحية العلوم التطبيقية وارد لدينا نحن المسلمين لإيماننا أن هذا الكلام ( القرآن + السنة ) (({وَمَا يَنطِقُ عَنِ الْهَوَى }النجم3)) 
ومن القرآن اجلب لك آية اخري تدل على وجود سرعة اسرع من الضوء وطاقة محيطة بكل شئ تدعمه ويتم تنقل الطاقة بينهما (( {لَا الشَّمْسُ يَنبَغِي لَهَا أَن تُدْرِكَ الْقَمَرَ وَلَا اللَّيْلُ سَابِقُ النَّهَارِ وَكُلٌّ فِي فَلَكٍ يَسْبَحُونَ }يس40))
كلمة ( كل ) تشمل كل ماهو مدرك للإنسان او غير مدرك بحواسه بل بواسطة اجهزة او معدات قياس .
اي ان المادة ...... والضوء كما يقولون ماده تسبح في هذا المجال وكلمة تسبح تعني الغمر الكامل والإحاطة من كل جهة فالضوء يسبح في هذا المجال الذي يسير اسرع منه
( نظرية تمدد الكون تشرح قسم من ذالك )
(( {ثُمَّ خَلَقْنَا النُّطْفَةَ عَلَقَةً فَخَلَقْنَا الْعَلَقَةَ مُضْغَةً فَخَلَقْنَا الْمُضْغَةَ عِظَاماً فَكَسَوْنَا الْعِظَامَ لَحْماً ثُمَّ أَنشَأْنَاهُ خَلْقاً آخَرَ فَتَبَارَكَ اللَّهُ أَحْسَنُ الْخَالِقِينَ }المؤمنون14)) يعترف القرأن بخالقين اخريين لكن هم فقط للمقارنه لان العقل البشري يعتمد على المقارنه لتقدير قوة الاشياء وجودتها و .....
فمجال الطاقة الذي لن ينضب ابداً وهو اساس المادة موجود 
بقى ان نصنع الاجهزة التى تستمد من هذا المجال الطاقة وتحولها لما نحتاجه من انواع اخرى منها 
وهذه الاجهزة موجودة منذو مده طويلة لكن تم قمعها وبدل من ذلك تم وضع نظريات وعلم تنفي اي وجود للطاقة في الفراغ وتم تدريس وبناء اجيال من المهندسيين والعلماء على هذه الاسس 
لذلك من الصعب إزالة او تعديل هذه الافكار من عقول الكثيرين 
 ((الانسان بطبعه الدفاع عن ما يعتقده...... بغض النظر إن كان هذا المعتقد يمثل الحقيقة ام لا ))
اخوتي الاعضاء :
ان الاعتراف بالطاقة الحرة (وليست المتجددة ) يمثل حجر الزاوية في تغيير الفكر الانساني كله فهو سوف يؤسس لفكر بعيد عن المصلحة لان كل شئ متوفر بكثره للجميع ولن يحتاج احد ان يظلم او يقتل للحصول على ما يريد 
عندها يصبح الناس احرار من اي سلطة 
عندها لن يصبح للسلطة معني .....
 وهنا مربط الفرس.......كما يقولون 
الذي يسيطر ليبقى مسيطر عليه ان يبني الفكر والعلم والحياة وحتى الدين على مقاس سلطته 
حتى يبقي المتحكم الاكبر .....
البعض اكيد لم يفهم ما اعنيه ...
إذا عليه قراءة هذه الكتب 
هنا  
 هنا 
دمتم بخير ​


----------



## jomma (12 أكتوبر 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير اخي جمعة
> و لكن مجموعة الطاقات الطاقة الشمسية والطاقة الجوفية وطاقة الرياح والطاقة الهيدروليكية من المساقط المائية، ... وغيرها، يطلق عليها الطاقة المتجددة renewable energy
> 
> 
> ...


 
شكرا مهندس محمد، هذا لا يمنع بأن تكون الطاقة المتجددة هي الطاقة الحرة. واعتقد ان استخدامنا لمصطلحات مختلفة ادى الى بعض اللبس وتباعد الأراء.


----------



## محمد.المصري (12 أكتوبر 2011)

jomma قال:


> شكرا مهندس محمد، هذا لا يمنع بأن تكون الطاقة المتجددة هي الطاقة الحرة. واعتقد ان استخدامنا لمصطلحات مختلفة ادى الى بعض اللبس وتباعد الأراء.


 
فعلا ممكن فعلا كثرة مصطلحاتها ادت الى تشتت تعريفها

فنسمع الطاقة المتجددة و الطاقة النظيفة و الطاقة الخضراء و الطاقة الحرة و الطاقة المجانية

و لكن المصطلحات مختلفة الشهرة بنسب فالشائع مصطلح  الطاقة المتجددة 

اما على حسب معلوماتي

 هناك فئة غير رسمية 

تستخدم حسب الشهرة المصطلحات الطاقة الحرة و الطاقة المجانية 

على انها الطاقة الغير متجددة التي تعمل على تشغيل المحرك الدائم و التي تأتي من الأثير او الطاقة المظلمة او العالم غير المنظور

و يوجد قلة تعرفها على انها الطاقة التي يمكن الأستفادة بها دون دفع مال مقابل ليدخل بها الطاقة المتجددة



اما على الوجة الرسمي 

تطلق عند بعض الجهات الطاقة الحرة او المجانية على الطاقة المتجددة


و تطلق الطاقة الحرة كمصطلح عند الكيميائين على انها الطاقة التي يبذلها النظام الكيميائى على المحيط او العكس لأداء عمل كيميائي او ميكانيكي او كهربي أو غيره


----------



## jomma (12 أكتوبر 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> اما على الوجة الرسمي
> 
> تطلق عند بعض الجهات الطاقة الحرة او المجانية على الطاقة المتجددة
> 
> ...


 
افضّل استخدام العوام او الرجل العادي على الوجهة غير الرسمية، والمتخصصين على الوجهة الرسمية.
الوضح الأن انه لا يوجد توافق على معنى مصطلح الطاقة الحرة في هذا الملتقى.
اتضح لي ايضا ان من يتكلم على المحرك الدائم الحركة قد لا يعلم حقيقة المقصود من هذه التسمية.


----------

